# Mount and Scope Suggestions for Accura V2



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

It's time to put my recently acquired birthday gift cards to use! :grin:

For the V2 owners out there which mount, rings, scopes are y'all using? What do you like and what don't you like?

Any ML owner can chime in to help! ;-)

Thanks! 

Almost ready to get out and start shooting!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I just got the "dead on" scope mount on my AccuraV2. it's a 1 piece. they have 3 styles (high, Med, and low, I bought the low and put a vortex crossfireII on it. so far I seem to like it. Seems to be shooting good groups too

I think its called "dead on"
its not that expensive

I like my vortex scope, its pretty clear. also I wasn't sure about the 1 piece scope mount at first, but once I put it on it sat real well with me and I like it


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have shot a V2 with the vortex and love it. If I had to get a new scope, it would be the vortex


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll second the recommend on the "Dead On" mount.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting/Black-Powder/Sights-Scopes-Mounts%7C/pc/104792580/c/104701680/sc/104572080/CVAreg-DuraSight174-Dead-On8482-Integral-RingBase-Scope-Mount-System/1227986.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fsights-scopes-mounts%2F_%2FN-1100208%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104572080


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

I just bought the v2 a few weeks ago and it came with the one piece dead on mount already on it... I also have the Vortex scope, but haven't had time to mount it or shoot it yet. :-x


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I was planning on just using the sights on my accura for this first season due to the cost of tuition.. But I have come up with a little extra money to get a vortex 1x24 and mount. 

Now... Is it worth the wait to order a Dead-On from amazon or will any mount from Sportsman's work just as good?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I honestly dont get spending alot of money for a 1x scope... I mean, its 1x. As long as its sturdy enough to handle the recoil and not fog, what are people really paying for? Fancy name on the side?

/boggle


-DallanC


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm with Dallan... not much sense in spending a ton of money on a 1x scope.

I put a 1x on my muzzleloader last summer after shooting iron sights since 2009. I went with the Traditions 1x32 Hunter Series scope for about $50, a Weaver top base mount ($7.50), and some Weaver style rings ($10). Total on the invoice was $67 & change, but all of these items are listed for less right now.

Scope: 




Base: 




Rings: 




I've been pretty happy with this setup. I compared the Traditions 1x32 and a Cabela's Pine Ridge 1x20 side by side last deer hunt at last light just to see if there was a difference between the two scopes & there was a noticeable and considerable difference with the Traditions 1x32 being superior to the Pine Ridge. I've not had the opportunity to look through a Vortex yet, but I'll be buying another Traditions scope for another muzzleloader that I have recently acquired.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Best 1X I owned is a Simmons 1x shotgun scope, for $80. Thompson Center later bought the rights to it and now they sell it under their brand name, but its the same scope... just $40 more.

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Best 1X I owned is a Simmons 1x shotgun scope, for $80. Thompson Center later bought the rights to it and now they sell it under their brand name, but its the same scope... just $40 more.
> 
> -DallanC


Wow a shotgun scope?Do I need one to hunt ducks?:mrgreen:I barely can get my gun to my shoulder before they're gone:shock:


----------

